# Results of London Championship Show



## Michael N (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi guys and girls,

Just wanted to know how everyone did at the show today. I was really happy about my results today as it was the first time I got placed at the London Championship Show.

Pixbrooke Stud Results:
Class 3: 4th Place (Cream Adult)
Class 27: 2nd Place and 4th Place (Black Dutch Adult)
Class 39: 2nd Place (Marked Challenge Adult)


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

just to say well done u 
and also to say thanks again for my gorgeous satin boy, i love him much already  
hopefully c u at enfield xx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Very well done! 

And Leigh, i'm jealous, and want piccies! *laughs*

Willow xx


----------



## Michael N (Oct 6, 2008)

Yeah hopefully see you at enfield I will definatly be there, I hope he is okay, I breed him myself and got B.I.S with him when he was 5 weeks so he will be good for breeding. Please keep me updated on how he is and send me pictures so I have got some of him bless him. x


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

This is me leaving the hotel Saturday morning all loaded up ready for the show.......










This is me and the lovely Leigh










And a random photo of the mouse table :lol:










I was really thrilled to get 4th (out of 8) best self with a pew  But the best thing about the show was meeting up with everyone (Leigh and her Mum and Petey were all lovely) and being around SO MANY animals it was great fun but I am exhausted


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

:shock: 
how bad do i look  im in mid blink


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

You look lovely as always Leigh! 

Wish I could have gone! Definately will go next year when I have more notice to save up! Its sounds like it was so much fun!

Willow xx


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

WillowDragon said:


> You look lovely as always Leigh!


I agree she looked AMAZING - she always does


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

naomi and willow....
i dont... never.. :roll: hehe x nevermind

and to mike...

i will definately keep u updated my lovely and will send u pictures of him  and his bubbas, and hopefully bring some to a show soon x
im so pleased with him but felt a little bad as didnt want to part him from u...so now ive just gotta use him and make u proud lol, am just trying to decide which does are gonna get the luxury of going with him, whatd ya reckon? x


----------



## Halcyon (Mar 30, 2009)

so glad you found me Naomi! I asked for you at the mouse table and they just shrugged at me 

my blue mice are lovely and settling in very well 

nice to see you again too Ian 

I had a successful day at the rat section (BIS) and our show ran very smoothly. Next year when I'm not show seccing rats I'll have the energy to enter mice at the London.

Congrats to everyone for their wins 

Lisa


----------



## Michael N (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi leigh,

It depends really what you have got, if you dont have satins then you can put one of your self's to him and he will get you satin babies and normal babies.

If you want some dutch (which i think you said you would like cant remember) then I can bring you down some if you want? My girl gave birth to 9 babies 4 bucks 5 does.

If anybody is interested give me a shout, most are really nicely marked so i will be keeping a few.


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Well done Lisa for your BIS with the rats. Don't worry I will show sec next year honest


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

i have big self does in pew, silver, champ and bec 
would these be ok to put him too, just to get some satins going xx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Put him to your lovely big does, and then breed female offspring back to daddy =o) That should get you a few gorgeous big satins! 

Willow xx


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

congratulations everyone ,nice to see some pictures Naomi.Some of us were left at home cleaning out.


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

Well done everybody  
I didnt show my meeces as have only had them a few months but i am gonna get some Maxey's and try showing at the LSCMRC on 3rd Oct

Thanks to Lisa G for Jet my heart stopping black self Doe and to Naomi for my stunning Astrex Doe's

Juliet xx


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes it was a nice show, 
thanks to Julie for giving me a lift without which I would not have made it!

I had my as yet biggest success with one of my rump whites, a doe, which got 2nd in the Marked U/8 Challenge.


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

i didnt know u were there ian... what do u look like lol x


----------



## Michael N (Oct 6, 2008)

I didnt know you went either Ian, iv still got your number I dont know if you still have mine but if you do you should have given me a text mate. I was stewarding for Paul Threaplaton, (if thts how you spell his name). I remember that mouse it was nice. paul was judging the marked.


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

Ian was defo there I talked to him :lol:


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Yep I was there but I looked a bloody state, to be honest I felt like crap all day and it was so boiling. 
I think I met Leigh and your mum but only very briefly, I think you were talking to Cait. 
I saw you Michael but you were busy stewarding all day. I was so pleased that the rump white did well, I thought it wasnt even good enough to go to show but sometimes its so far between shows you forget what the competition looks like-no mouse can live up to the standards.


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

that's very true Ian my baby astrex were placed by default because they were the ONLY astrex there lol well at least the judge appreciated the effort even if they were far from perfect :lol:


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Ooh the little black curly I spied was yours! I did wonder

It was good to see some of you guys there and thanks to those who gave us lovely mice  We both felt rotten-really hot and quite rough, we weren't just being antisocial! We ended up leaving quite early and turns out we both have full blown flu now, hope we didnt pass it on :? Did you turn out to have flu Ian or did you just feel a bit crap on the day? You didn't look a state!

Anyway we had a nice time  Sweet pic of you Naomi and Leigh!
And congrats everyone


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

I really expect you to now work on those astrex Petey I can't bear being 1 of 1 showing them, I've let a young friend of mine have some also so she'll hopefully be waving the astrex banner for the jeuveniles  but I need some adult competition.

The ones you have are already 3rd generation so breed them to big fat (self) bucks and the babies back to the curly parent and you'll be away - and I didn't think you were being anti social it was quite exhausting for everyone to be honest but sorry you're ill, I have a sore throat this morning so will be round shortly to shoot you if flu develops :lol:


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

Naomi i am going to show my Astrex from you once i have the show cages


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Naomi, Doreen Cooper showed some astrex last month so never fear you are not the only adult!


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

MouseBreeder said:


> Naomi, Doreen Cooper showed some astrex last month so never fear you are not the only adult!


who is this "Doreen Cooper?" I must speak with her at once :lol:

really though......is someone else REALLY showing Astrex???


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

She's the lady who introduced siamese to the fancy.


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

NaomiR said:


> really though......is someone else REALLY showing Astrex???


Yes me i am going to show the 2 i have from you


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

I wish I had known who more of you were, and I would have said hi. I made a few brief visits to the mouse section inbetween keeping an eye on my rats and watching some of the cavy judging. I did manage to have a chat and an ice cream with Naomi  Sorry the rats finished so late Ian, and the delightful closed motorway conspired to make the journey home even longer, but you did an excellent job of keping me awake! Cait - I am amazed you recognised me from 5 years ago, you have a much better memory then I do  Violet, was nice to put a face to the name from this forum and the piggy ones  Will anyone be at Peterborough, should be a more laid back day there.....


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Julie I am not too surprised you didn't recognise me from 5 years ago - I've lost a lot of weight since then! It was funny to see your daughter running around since last time I saw her she was a newborn!!


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

I thought you had - but was not sure so didn't like to say so - well done you! Maybe you could give me a kick up the arse to do the same  I didn't have the kids with me at London (shows are generally mummy's day of escapism), but Rainer will normally bring them to Peterborough as there is lots to see and it is local so I will have to seek you out again there


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

julieszoo said:


> Violet, was nice to put a face to the name from this forum and the piggy ones


Same to you too Julie!! Thank you so much for taking me back to the station, was very kind of you!

Vi x


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

The rat judging did go on for ages! They had dismantled the guinea pig cages by the time we had left. It was a really long day but it was well worth it as I had some success with my rump white and its really encouraged me to continue with a bit more enthusiasm. Looking forward to Peterborough and I think I have a couple more rump whites that will be ready. I'm also thinking about going to Enfield, might look at nipping over on the train.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm going to peterborough so I'll see you there Ian.


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

Rat judging finished and we had the winners presentation just after 7pm :shock:


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

my idea of hell a 7pm finish.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

See you there Sarah, Im looking forward to it, I like the Agri Shows and its almost on my doorstep (only 45 minutes drive)!


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

I will see you there too Sarah


----------



## Halcyon (Mar 30, 2009)

Jammy said:


> Rat judging finished and we had the winners presentation just after 7pm :shock:


ah but the stock wasn't tabled on time due to latecomers (tsk tsk) and the judge did have a broken finger and a lot of rats to judge....

Ian, shame you wern't closer to me, I usually trundle down to Enfield with 4 mice and me in a large estate car (I only have 4 maxeys, otherwise there would be more)....


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes I was really surprised that there was only one judge, she must have been exhausted at the end of the day.

Do you go past me on the way Lisa? I usually have a few spare maxeys part of the problem with breeding rump whites is that I'm not over run with showable mice. Let me know if you need to borrow a couple (i only have 5 maxeys but generally only show 2 or if I'm lucky 3 mice.)


----------



## Halcyon (Mar 30, 2009)

I think you are way out of my way Ian, I can go either A12 to Ipswich and then A12 all the way to the M25 and then round or A146 to Norwich and then A11/M11 to M25, I don't think you are near any of those are you?


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

Halcyon said:


> Jammy said:
> 
> 
> > Rat judging finished and we had the winners presentation just after 7pm :shock:
> ...


I am really sorry i was having a really bad day and Lisa you were very kind to me for which i am very grateful, I promise i will try harder in furure to be on time xxx


----------

